# ¿Como generar sonidos?(Caja de ritmos)



## Limbo (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola buenas,

Me gustaria saber como poder hacer una caja de ritmos, lo que creo que es un sintetizador. ¿Sabeis como podria generar un sonido de bombo, caja, charles?

Me paro a pensar y supongo que sera complicado pero no necesariamente necesito que sean esos instrumentos.

En definitiva necesito información sobre generacion de sonidos electronicos para hacerme una idea de que puedo llegar a hacer con mis basicos conocimientos.

Cualquier aporte me sirve porque el unico sonido que sé generar es un pitido jeje

Gracias!!
Hasta luego!


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 15, 2009)

Muchas formas para generar sonidos.... El PC y su altavoz (pitidos) pero es una forma sencilla de entender como se generan los sonidos con la computadora... Mediante el puerto paralelo puedes hacer sonar dispositivos externos como buzzers y sirenas...

En una escala mas avanzada estan las tarjetas de sonido (SoundBlaster y otras) que pueden generar sonidos mas "reales". Salu2.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola
Tal ves esto es lo que pretendes contruir
http://www.swtpc.com/mholley/PopularElectronics/Feb1971/PE_Feb1971.htm
Es muy complejo el circuito para hacer una "caja de ritmos"
Voy a buscar en internet un circuito integrado el cual es un sistetizador de sonidos. simula: bongos, maracas, timbales, etc. si mal no recuerdo solo simula instrumentos de percución. asi que no piano, organo, guitarra. etc

saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------



## Limbo (Sep 15, 2009)

> Muchas formas para generar sonidos.... El PC y su altavoz (pitidos) pero es una forma sencilla de entender como se generan los sonidos con la computadora... Mediante el puerto paralelo puedes hacer sonar dispositivos externos como buzzers y sirenas...
> 
> En una escala mas avanzada estan las tarjetas de sonido (SoundBlaster y otras) que pueden generar sonidos mas "reales". Salu2.


Bueno, la idea que tenia en un principio es que el pc recogiera la señal pero no que la generara. La idea es no utilizar el pc y hacerlo totalmente independiente para poder despues pasar la señal por un delay, reverb, etc.. La cuestion es que quiero jugar con los componentes jeje pero bueno, de todas formas me has dado ideas relacionadas con google 



> Hola
> Tal ves esto es lo que pretendes contruir
> http://www.swtpc.com/mholley/PopularElectronics/Feb1971/PE_Feb1971.htm
> Es muy complejo el circuito para hacer una "caja de ritmos"
> ...


Me lo he mirado por encima (no me da tiempo) y puedo decir que a primera instancia no he entendido nada jeje el ingles no se me da del todo bien. El esquema de la cuarta pagina (el de abajo) no sé que simbologia utiliza porque ni siquiera deduzco lo que es cada cosa, solo reconozco los la resistencia, la masa y poco mas.. a ver si mañana me lo puedo mirar mejor.

Gracias a los dos!
Hasta luego!


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 15, 2009)

Comprate un teclado, estos tienen de todo. A menos que estes dispuesto a diseñar placas de doble faz y componentes SMD para la caja de ritmos... Digital claro!!!
Ni hablar de IC´s raros!!!

Saludos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 15, 2009)

Bueno Limbo, existen algunos IC's que son exclusivos para generar tonos, de ahí see parte para darle a los sonidos generados tono, profundidad, timbre, etc, etc. Lo anterior apenas agregandole circuitos de delay y/o eco entre otros.

Los hay de diseño sin integrados, usan transistorer y resistencias y capacitores.

Los hay también aquellos que usan Ic 555 y puertas digitales de un 4001 o 4011.

El IC al que me refiero como generador de efectos sonoros es un SN76477.


----------



## djvedo (Oct 24, 2009)

Que te parecen estos dos proyectos checa el link http://www.galeon.com/jesp/
Son dos clones uno de un sintetizador de bajo y el otro un sintetizador de percusiones


----------



## Limbo (Oct 24, 2009)

Esta muy bien los proyectos, pero no sé si podre hacerlos teniendo en cuenta mi nivel de electronica. Eso del midi sé lo que es, pero no como funciona.

Muchas gracias *djvedo*, si tienes alguna cosa mas de produccion analogica de audio te agradeceria que me lo mostraras.
Saludos!


----------



## manutek (Oct 27, 2009)

Hola djvedo .esta espectacular los desarrollos pero no encuentro esquemas pcb o algo mas que explicaciones de funcionamiento


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 9, 2009)

lo curioso si quieres construir una caja de ritmos es que sea analógica...que es lo único diferente que podrás obtener si lo comparas con las maravillosas cajas de ritmo digitales y software basados en samples reales.

supongamos que esto es puro hobbie, ok.

hacerlo solo con transistores puede ser trabajo de chinos y nada fácil...para eso tenemos los integrados.

podríamos realizar una caja de ritmos totalmente analógica con circuitos integrados.

pero es importante saber cómo va a dispararse esa caja de ritmos, cómo la vamos a programar, si la tocamos a tiempo real o se dispara por mensajes MIDI.

lo más sencillo evidentemente es hacer que funcione a tiempo real según la tocamos por medio de pads o pulsadores, incluso con unas baquetas...

otra idea es que tenga unos ritmos programados y puedas escoger entre varios...ahí necesitaríamos una memoria y un contador...supongamos que tenemos sólo bombo, caka y charles....con una memoria de 4 bits nos bastaría...

lo más serio y lo que en un principio me interesaría mucho es contar con el protocolo MIDI....y para ello habría que hacerse un conversor MIDI a CV y eso ya es más complicado y necesitariamos añadir un microcontrolador.

supongamos que primero queremos diseñar la caja de ritmos a tiempo real, sin memoria ni midi.

necesitaríamos 3 osciladores para cada sonido, 3 generadores ADSR y 3 filtros correspondientes.

deberíamos poder asignar un ataque, decay sustain, release para cada elemento,

*para el bombo:

deberíamos generar una onda sine con una frecuencia grave, de unos 50 hz a 100hz
un ataque y decay rápido.
nada de sustain.

el bombo podría tener un segundo generador para a parte del grave generar un segundo armónico más agudo, de pegada.

*caja:
la caja generador de ruido blanco y filtrado por ejemplo de 300Hz a 3000Hz
un ataque y decay rápido.
la caja un poco de sustain 

*charles:
generador de ruido blanco y filtrado de 6000Hz a 15000Hz
charles más sustain con menos ataque.


algo parecido al ruido blanco sería el sonido de un walkie talkie cuando no se transmite nada...con ese sonido, un ADSR y un filtro podríamos generar el sonido sintético de una caja y un charles, muy usado en la musica electrónica, como la roland 606, 707 808...

un saludo

por aqui tienes info sobre una 808:

http://www.eight-oh-eight.org/

por aqui tienes un generador de ruido blanco con dos transistores:

http://us1.webpublications.com.au/static/images/articles/i1036/103659_7lo.jpg

por aqui un ejemplo generador de onda sine basado en circuito integrado

http://www.ecelab.com/circuit-sine-wave-gen.htm

por aqui un ADSR basado en un 555:

http://www.uni-bonn.de/~uzs159/adsr2.png

y luego con dos filtros pasivos LP y HP valdría.


----------



## Limbo (Nov 9, 2009)

Wou!  Esta muy bien la explicacion.

A ver, en un principio me surgio curiosidad, y en un segundo principio me hizo aun mas gracia. Soy aficionado a la musica, de vz en cuando grabo alguna cosa, y tengo un amigo tecnico de sonido y me dijo que podria estar bien. Y nada, me puse a buscar sin exito, asi que lo publique en este foro.
No quiero una caja de ritmos profesional, con que suene me basta. Estoy empezando con la electronica asi que no me puedo pedir demasiado, me conformaria con que los sonidos sean similares a los de una bateria, pero aceptaria cualquier otro de mi invencion, jugando un poco con los componentes. No me importaria que llevaran CI, pero de momento creo que lo mejor es jugar con cada uno de los componentes que lo componen, valga la redundancia, para saber como funciona el circuito, y una vez lo domine o sepa como funciona a rasgos generales, pasar a otro nivel.

Muchas gracias *AlbertoMiranda*.
Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 9, 2009)

Hola.

Prueba este circuito, suena como campana, tambor o lo que puedeas hallar moviendo los potenciómetros.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Limbo (Nov 9, 2009)

Gracias por el aporte* elaficionado*.
En un principio no tuvo mucho exito el mensaje pero al final no voy a saber que circuito hacer 
Saludos!


----------



## Daniss1 (Nov 10, 2009)

La mejor manera de hacer una caja de ritmos es poner un banco de sonidos samleados, pero si lo que quieres es generar tus propios sonidos se complica bastante, para eso se suele usar el pc, generar sonidos a traves de un circuito es mucho mas dificil, los sintetizadores, para generar sonidos, parten de un sonido ya hecho y lo modifica cambiando el delay, reverb, lfo e incluso frecuencia de onda.
Te recomiendo la primera opcion, despues creas sonido con el pc y lo pasas a la abse de ese sampler.
Un saludo


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 10, 2009)

el sonido ya hecho que mencionas son los osciladores..que pueden generar ondas sine, square, saw, triangle, ruido blanco etc...

la gracia del asunto no usar sonidos sampleados, buscamos en este caso sonidos analógicos...el esquema del aficionado puede dar para jugar bastante...

recomiendo por mi parte crear un generador de ruido blanco...para los sonidos de caja y charles..y un oscilador para el bombo...

y necesitamos ADSR y filtros para poder manipular el sonido....

un saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 10, 2009)

Tambien puedes reutilizar integrados de alguna consola o computardor vijeo, como el commodore64 o la gameboy.

En cuanto al tema de sonidos, normalmente se generan con un generador de ruido blanco , un generador señoidal y un segundo oscilador de baja frecuencia para generar la envolvente.

Hay baterias para niños de muy bajo costo que podrias "hackear" muy facilmente y añadirle secuenciados y cosas de esas que hacen los musicos.


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 10, 2009)

quizá esto te resulte interesante:

http://m.bareille.free.fr/ds7clone/ds8.htm


y si juntas varios podrías llegar a construir esto:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D_NQHiEofA&feature=related


----------



## Limbo (Nov 10, 2009)

Pues si, estoy escuchando lo que hace y la verdad esque abarca muchos sonidos, me gusta.
Gracias.


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 10, 2009)

en el minuto 4:20 puedes ver como dispara los sonidos con un secuenciador externo...

a mi lo que más me gusta es en el 2:00...eso es electroacústica jeje

un saludo!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 10, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Prueba este circuito, suena como campana, tambor o lo que puedeas hallar moviendo los potenciómetros.
> 
> ...


 
Que curioso.. también tengo ese diagrama en un cuaderno engargolado. Y no sólo ese diagrama, el cuaderno contiene varios y muy buenos.

Click..


----------



## Limbo (Nov 10, 2009)

> Que curioso.. también tengo ese diagrama en un cuaderno engargolado. Y no sólo ese diagrama, el cuaderno contiene varios y muy buenos.
> 
> Click..


El PDF qu epusiste solo contiene un par de CI's pero no aparece ningun diagrama. ¿Esta bien o te has confundido de archivo?


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 10, 2009)

Jejejeje...
Dale para abajo, el PDF es de tamaño carta (Letter).

Al lado derecho de la aplicacion de Acrobat, tiene un barra de desplazamiento, dale hasta abajo y podrás ver toda la pagina!!

Click..
P.D. El último diseño es un circuito!! El rectangulo representa al IC y los dibujos de la periferia son componentes pasivos. Está bien, no hay error..!


----------



## Limbo (Nov 10, 2009)

> Jejejeje...
> Dale para abajo, el PDF es de tamaño carta (Letter).
> 
> Al lado derecho de la aplicacion de Acrobat, tiene un barra de desplazamiento, dale hasta abajo y podrás ver toda la pagina!!
> ...


Ah, vale, pensaba que habian mas circuitos y solo hay uno. Como decias que tenias ese que publico el compañero en un cuaderno, pensaba que seria el cuaderno entero.
De todas formas, si hay un diagrama  no se como no lo he visto, supongo porque he mirado rapido y al ver que solo habia una pagina he pensado que lo de abajo era solo otra explicacion de patillas de un IC.



> Jejejeje...
> Dale para abajo, el PDF es de tamaño carta (Letter).


Joer, que ya son años para que no sepa eso  Quien no sepa que hay que mover la barra para abajo, tiene un problema grave con la informatica 

Saludos!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 10, 2009)

Espero que te sea de utilidad.
El cuaderno contiene más de 120 paginas.
Quizá elaficionado o yo lo publiquemos algún día!!!!

Click..


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 11, 2009)

muy bueno ese esquema con el SN76477N....son fáciles de conseguir? hay alguno similar actual?

un saludo!


----------



## Limbo (Nov 11, 2009)

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> Espero que te sea de utilidad.
> El cuaderno contiene más de 120 paginas.
> Quizá elaficionado o yo lo publiquemos algún día!!!!
> 
> Click..



Te doy 10 puntos si haces eso!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 11, 2009)

Hola.
Quiero que quede claro, yo no lo voy a publicar (por flojera), pero, lo pueden bajar de aquí: 

Espero que les sirva.


Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Usen San google --  Forrest Mims --- y encontrarán cosas interesante


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 11, 2009)

Aita' 

Elaficionado fue más práctico. Un saludo..

No tenía idea de que estuviera en la red. Pues el que tengo yo, lo obtuve de un amigo que se ha retirado de tan apasionante estudio, hobbie o como sea que lo ejerzan.



			
				Alberto Miranda dijo:
			
		

> ...son fáciles de conseguir?..


Nunca lo he buscado en el mercado de México, aquí el Datasheet: http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/123458/ETC/SN76477N.html

Click..
Creo que me perdí de los 10 puntos; será pàra la otra...


----------



## Limbo (Nov 12, 2009)

> Creo que me perdí de los 10 puntos; será pàra la otra...


Si, lo siento. Perdiste. 


> Quiero que quede claro, yo no lo voy a publicar (por flojera), pero, lo pueden bajar de aquí:


Enhorabuena, acaba de ganar usted 10 magnificos puntos que podran ser canjeados en cien gracias, en un Kgracias o en un MGracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 12, 2009)

limo: el hardware que te explico AlbertoMiranda en el post #10, de osciladores, ADSR y filtros es la tecnica de sintesis y la consigues en una tarjeta de sonido como la SoundBlaster 16. Esta te provee de mas de 11 voces y cada una la puedes configurar para que suene como un instrumento distinto (piano, hat, charles, drum, flauta, etc) y obtienes una orquesta!. Solo hay que programar y listo. En las tiendas de electronica de computadores puedes conseguir esa tarjeta (u otra similar) y ponerla a trabajar en un ordenador. Salu2.


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 12, 2009)

tecnogirl eso sería muy sencillo no? claro que lo puedes conseguir comprando una tarjeta, pero supongo que lo que se busca aquí es un DIY....además la tarjeta que mencionas no genera los sonidos de forma analógica, son samples, aquí se está buscando si no entiendo mal es lo bonito de construir y entender desde cero el proceso de sintesis del sonido y como en los principios, de forma analógica...

un saludo!


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 12, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda: La SB16 tiene dos formas de generar sonidos: FM sintesis y DAC (para samples). El procesador de FM es un Yamaha y tiene osciladores y ADSR,...
y con esos recursos de la tarjeta es posible tambien de aprender... algo menos duro que hacerlo por componentes, creo. Salu2.


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 12, 2009)

sí, es cierto, las viejas soundblaster llevaban el yamaha 2612, que lo usaba también la megadrive y sintentizadores yamaha...

pero realmente es un FM digital, cierto?


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 12, 2009)

Ummm... debo revisar mis apuntes , debiera ser porque no hay forma de ajustes externos, todos los parametros de cada canal se programan... El generador Yamaha se describe como OPL3, como este:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yamaha_YMF262

 Salu2.


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 12, 2009)

sí, por eso mismo realmente sería más complicado aún si cogemos ese integrado y lo queremos usar para hacer nuestro propio sinte, sin usar un PC, en modo standalone necesitaríamos un microcontrolador etc...

creo que la idea es hacer algo más puro, standalone, que no dependa de un ordenador, las cajas de ritmos no dependen de un ordenador, funcionan por sí solas...

lo interesante incluso sería coger ese integrado de la soundblaster y hacer una máquina..

hay gente que lo hace ya pero con los chips de audio de los antiguos commodore 64, ese sonido lo busca mucha gente y construye sus propias máquinas:

http://www.ucapps.de/midibox_sid.html

en ese mismo enlace de wikipedia que has puesto hacen referencia también a la página de ucapps:

http://www.ucapps.de/midibox_fm.html

construyen un sinte usando el chip yamaha...en eso consiste, en crear la máquina, sin necesitada del pc para reproducir los sonidos, con el protocolo midi.

sería un proyecto muy interesante construir desde cero algo muy sencillo, con eso se aprende un montón, tanto de electrónica, sintesis, sonido, música, etc...

bajo mi punto de vista montar algo desde cero es algo muy trabajoso pero finalmente tiene su mérito, y sin duda por lo menos a mi me resulta muy interesante sobre todo para aprender.

se podría construir por partes, en cada placa, una placa un oscilador, otra el ADSR, otra los filtros ir construyéndo poco a poco...

por mi parte ya tengo la primera placa, un simple oscilador de onda cuadrada, antes de  encontrar este hilo ya estaba pensando en hacer un ADSR para ese oscilador...

seguramente haga el circuito de ruido blanco basado en los dos transistores...le aplicaré un ADSR a cada uno y ya tendría un "bombo" y una "caja" analógicas, posteriormente filtro para el ruido blanco, otro oscilador para generar un sonido más complejo ¿sirve en la práctica? según para qué pero para música experimental, technopop...

en definitiva es lo que kraftwerk usaba en sus percusiones electrónicas...

un saludo!


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 13, 2009)

Se ve que te apasiona el tema... pues estaremos pendientes de lo que logres.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZaY...06F4DA86&index=34&playnext=8&playnext_from=PL
Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Nov 13, 2009)

Buenas,

Bufff, si que ha estado activo este mensaje ultimamente, solo tengo que decir que a preferir, busco algo mas analogico y si es un sonido que suene antiguo mejor.

Aunque si lo de la tarjeta de sonido se puede modificar para que suene independientemente del ordenador, mejor que mejor, lo que busco es un aparato independiente del pc.

Gracias por los comentarios y ayudas.
Saludos!


----------



## electroandres (Feb 13, 2010)

En este post puse un circuito que te puede gustar, tambien puse una pagina donde hay generadores de ruido para cambiarle el sonido y otras cosas mas, miralas
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/sintetizador-percusion-30498/


----------



## Limbo (Feb 13, 2010)

Buenas,

El circuito que hay en el enlace de tu mensaje, hay un esquema pero por lo que veo no lleva ningun interruptor ni nada, por lo qu eme hace pensar logicamente ¿que hay que injectarle una señal de bateria? o como? Me he leido tu hilo pero no la web, esta en ingles, y me cuesta un poco leer en ingles, segun lo que me digas me lo leere.

Gracias electroandres.


----------



## electroandres (Feb 14, 2010)

mira, le podes inllectar señal de 3 formas (que conozco, puede haber mas):
puede ser con un tipo de parlante (que seguramente alguna vez lo viste) de las tarjetas musicales, unos parlantes planos, con dos terminales. Tambien vi en un video que se puede poner un buzzer, vos fijate
otra forma es con una resistencia de 1M desde VCC a un pulsador, y la otra pata (del pulsador) a la entrada de señal.
Y la otra es un generador de trigger
http://www.musicfromouterspace.com/analogsynth/multinoisemodule_exp.html

El esquema del ds7 puede ser editado para agregarle el noise del "generador de ruido y trigger/gate" 

PD: La imagen que adjunto es como se puede editar el circuito para ponerle ruido


----------



## Limbo (Feb 14, 2010)

Ahá, interesante que hayan varias formas, asi podre experimentar. Pongo en la cola de proyectos este aparatejo. Gracias por la info y el esquemita.


----------



## electroandres (Feb 14, 2010)

denada viejo, suerte en el proyecto, yo ya encargue todo para hacerlo, me estan consiguiendo el ca3080 y cuando lo termine le saco unas fotitos y si puedo grabo lo que puedo hacer con el.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 14, 2010)

> denada viejo, suerte en el proyecto, yo ya encargue todo para hacerlo, me estan consiguiendo el ca3080 y cuando lo termine le saco unas fotitos y si puedo grabo lo que puedo hacer con el.


Eso estaria bien para comparar con el mio y ver lo mal que lo he hecho


----------



## electroandres (Feb 14, 2010)

que poca fe que tenes!! jaja si queres despues te paso el pcb


----------



## Limbo (Feb 14, 2010)

Si no esta en la web que me pasaste no estaria mal tenerlo para cuando lo haga. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## electroandres (Feb 14, 2010)

Aca te lo paso, esta en formato para el pcb wizard, no se como pasarlo a otro formato.


----------

